# Thunderdome Hot Wings & Drummies



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Thunderdome Hot Wings cooked indirect around the Vortex and smoked with cherry chunks smoldering on the grills grate.


-----

Chicken wings and drummies were coated with a mixture of oil, Buffalo Wing Brat Seasoning, onion powder, garlic salt and Garlic Parmesan Wing Sauce.


-----

Plated wings served with Blue Cheese dressing for dipping and a cold one!



Thanks for looking!

*THUNDERDOME BBQ Vortex Chicken Wings *

*Tools *
*Kettle or **Kamado style grill
Vortex 
Charcoal Wood Chunk: Apple, Cherry, or Maple.

*Ingredients *
30-36 Chicken Wings 
1/4 C Oil (High Smoke Point Oil is best. Sunflower, Peanut, etc. But Canola or Vegetable is fine) 
1/4 C Hot Wing Rub or Rub of your choice (We use Owens BBQ Buffalo Wing Brat Seasoning)
1 T Onion Powder 
1 T Garlic Salt 
2-3 TBS Buffalo Wing Sauce (We use Tastefully Simple Garlic Parmesan Wing Sauce)

Combine wings, sauce, rub and oil into a 1-gallon zip top bag. Shake and distribute thoroughly around all wings. Place in refrigerator.

Place Vortex narrow side-up in the center of your pit and fill with charcoal or lump to the top. Light the charcoal the same way you would a starter chimney. Open all vents to assist in coals ashing over completely.

Place wings around perimeter of grate. For drums, place meat side away from heat. For wings, place meat side up to start.

Place wood chunk directly over the Vortex on the cooking grate Close lid. Open exhaust all the way, and adjust the intake to approximately 1/3 open.

*For kettles - after 15 minutes, rotate lid exhaust 90 degrees. Do this every 15 minutes until the exhaust is back at the starting position. Check for color and texture at the 30 minute mark (2 rotations). 10-15 minutes. If not crisp, leave on grill longer. Wings should exceed 165 degrees for proper skin When the skin looks close to crisp, flip the wings over (keep drum meat out) and continue cooking for another texture and 'pull ' off the bone so do not take off just because they've hit 165 degrees (but make sure they're at least 165!)

**For kamado style grills check for color and texture at the 30 minute mark. 10-15 minutes. If not crisp, leave on grill longer. Wings should exceed 165 degrees for proper skin When the skin looks close to crisp, flip the wings over (keep drum meat out) and continue cooking for another texture and 'pull ' off the bone so do not take off just because they've hit 165 degrees (but make sure they're at least 165!)

Test skin texture with finger, should be browned and have a light crunch to it when done.

Shake a light finishing coat of wing rub over the finished wings. If you prefer sauced wings, toss them in sauce as close to serving time as possible.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looks dang good. Your welcome to cook for me anytime!


----------

